# Robert Simpson, why?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For some reason I can't get away from this guy. His symphonies grow on me more and more -- I have 3, 5, and 9 and am about to get some more. I have no idea what his attraction is, so maybe somebody can help out???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> For some reason I can't get away from this guy. His symphonies grow on me more and more -- I have 3, 5, and 9 and am about to get some more. I have no idea what his attraction is, so maybe somebody can help out???


I think you like his music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have a similar problem with William Schuman.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

KenOC said:


> For some reason I can't get away from this guy. His symphonies grow on me more and more -- I have 3, 5, and 9 and am about to get some more. I have no idea what his attraction is, so maybe somebody can help out???


He's not just any guy...! He's one of the most outstanding English composers of his generation!

The Delmé Quartet serviced his complete string quartets which had been transferred onto CD. They cost a fortune now so I haven't heard them all. I like the snippets of him which I read about. However until his works become affordable and accessible, I'd be inclined to stop right there and get some decent Polish avant garde music


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Will this photo become your next new avatar, KenOC?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Simpson's symphonies are great: broad without the flab, modern without the need to be 'difficult', substantial but not over-long.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, that's rotten: I pulled out my copy of _The Symphony, From Elgar to the Present Day_, and it doesn't even mention Robert Simpson's symphonies. Robert Simpson was the editor; you'd think he'd put in a plug for himself somewhere.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ya, his symphonies are quite substantial with a lot of good developmental material and what not. 3 5 and 9 are probably his best ones. I really like 4 6 and 7 too. 4 is really Haydn-esque so you would probably like that one.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

WHY? Because it is 'old fashioned music' with slightly modern harmony. 

In the case of Simpson, whom I'd never heard of, I checked the 7th symphony. Quite late romantic modern in a way

Liking it has the same reasons there are to like middle period Hindemith, or the William Schuman Symphonies mentioned by Clavichorder, Vaughan Williams Symphonies, etc. -- Good ole familiar forms and musical procedures combined with 'newer harmony.'

Simpson is then a part of 'the popular modernist' crowd. Each of those composers I named is retro-conservative compared to what else was going on in their own times (excepting Hindemith's 'bad boy' period, that is, which was brief and in his youth). 

It is well-written, interesting, accessible music.... A very conservative modern. There's never been anything 'alarming' about that, has there?

So, you've got conservative tastes when it comes to music. That is fine, but I think not anything 'surprising.'


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The appropriate response to musical nihilism is indeed conservatism.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> The appropriate response to musical nihilism is indeed conservatism.


I'd love to know of a few concrete examples of "Musical Nihilism," from 
A.) those composers who purport to be "Nihilst Composers."
B.) those listeners who claim composer or era _____ is "Nihilist Music."


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Why indeed. Hmm. 

Ironically as an editor and BBC personality,I think I'm surmising, that his works, could have done with a great deal of more EDITING. 

His string quartet no. IX, also entitled '32 variations on a theme by Haydn', lasting an hour long, is a case of needing serious editing.

Couldn't he just settle for no more than 30? 

As it is with media people, I'm inclined to find the interior life of his string quartet cycle doesn't quite live up to the profundity of those whose interior life is less well marketed.


----------

